# Nano paludarim 10l



## George (Mar 28, 2009)

Like the idea of ​​making a small volume paludarium. I used nano cube 10l Dennerle. I thought it would be helpful to post it here.


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

That's pretty sweet dude

~N8


----------



## Dale D (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice looking viv.


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice! Makes me want to go out and get a nano tank to try something like this!


----------



## George (Mar 28, 2009)

more photos:


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

I like the pics with the duckweed, are those the most current pictures? 

Also is it possible to get a plant list so if and when I build one I have something to go off of?

Again very nice!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice! I would like to ask the name of the fern.


----------



## George (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the good feedback! 
Plants: Anubias barteri var nana petite bonsai, Muehlenbeckia complexa, Nephrolepis exaltata, liverwort sp., Limnobium stoloniferum, Java moss (Taxiphyllum barbieri), Peperomia emarginella.


----------



## Medic1 (Jan 18, 2013)

That is insanely cool! Nice work!


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

George said:


> Thanks for the good feedback!
> Plants: Anubias barteri var nana petite bonsai, Muehlenbeckia complexa, Nephrolepis exaltata, liverwort sp., Limnobium stoloniferum, Java moss (Taxiphyllum barbieri), Peperomia emarginella.


I'm going to have to write those down and keep it in a safe place for the future. Lol


----------

